# My Song About Social Anxiety



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

I wrote a song this afternoon sort of briefly summarising some of my experiences with social anxiety, the link is:

__
https://soundcloud.com/samanthaking%2Fs-a-original-song-by-samantha

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

That was really good, it described anxiety in a way I always struggle to when trying to write songs. The piano and your voice worked really well together. The only thing I would suggest is that maybe the word "cheeks" could be changed to "eyes" as I think it would sound good as it shares the "i" sound with "fighting" and "wipe" in the rest of that line.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow this was great i really liked it upload too youtube please so i can listen on my ipod


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is beautiful and so sincere and heartfelt....  Not only did you express your SA experiences to a T musically, but with such finesse! Great talent. Followed you too


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

That was beautiful. The lyrics are ****ing perfect.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds amazing to me!


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

I sense a little inspiration came from Bonnie Tyler . But it's all good. I quite like it. You seem to have some great recording hardware too. I do have some constructive criticism though, but I don't know if you care to hear it so I will just keep that to myself. Oh yeah, you remind me of Evanescence very much (at least some of your songs, I really thought I was listening to one of their songs when I heard the "Heart at sea" one  ), and maybe a tiny bit of Enya as well.

P.S. I think i like the first song the most, which is too bad because apparently you didn't have that nice mike back then .


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

Thankyou all, it really means a lot that you like it!
There should be the option to download it on the actual track, it's a downwards pointing arrow, although i'll upload it to youtube as well
And i'll have to re-record the first one. The laptop mic wasn't the best haha! And any constructive criticism is more than welcome ^.^


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, your songs are quite similar to one another. You could try exploring different rhythms, different keys. That's just my opinion.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Your voice is AMAZING! So beautiful!! You inspire me, and I'm sure many others here too....

Much love,

Nick


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I see what you mean though looking back on them, i'll definitely have to experiment with some different different styles. I've been trying to work out how to layer tracks up but the programme i've been using hasn't come with instructions 

Aw thankyou Nick! That's lovely to hear ^.^


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This is going to sound weird, but the whole "every now and then i get..." part was playing in my dream this morning. Your song must be hella catchy if I remembered it in my sleep. btw I'm impressed you did that with a laptop mic. I mean it still sounds pretty raw, but for your recordings to be so listenable despite that shows how talented you are. I'm sure once we taste a studio track from you, it's going to be over the top.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

What program are you using? I'm familiar with most music production software.


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

I use the first version of mixcraft, i discovered it by accident but it's quite good for recording on


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

And i hope it wasn't too annoying. I know when tiny parts of songs stick in your head it can be most unwelcome ;L


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

larki said:


> And i hope it wasn't too annoying. I know when tiny parts of songs stick in your head it can be most unwelcome ;L


It wasn't annoying _at all_. I really love your melody.

Never used that program but it looks a lot like reaper.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Its really great wonderful voice. I think you should check out the band "Trespassers William"- its not a dissimilar style and could be a great influence.
Keep doing good- must have felt quite cathartic right? It takes a lot to show so much of oneself- I always try to hide my SA.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, are you a professional singer/musician? How come you're not famous yet?


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

Incredible.

You truly have a brilliant voice, something rarely heard in modern times. Also, the lyrics seemed to be quite sincere and heartfelt, making the song even better. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Wow....

Thank you sooo much for sharing this. Your voice made every part of my body shiver in a good way, with a tear down my eye.Your truly amazing. I really hope you stay apart of this forum, we need people like you here.

Take care - 
:squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

- delete double post.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

i almost never come the forums but something told me to visit them today and then  I bump into your music and i am blown away. that was so good! you could write/sing professionally. thanks for posting.


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

Thankyou so much! I have been smiling ever since reading these comments. Thankyou for all the support and lovely feedback. It's actually given me the confidence to begin to perform some of the songs live^.^ <3


----------



## bf3junkie (Jun 2, 2012)

damn my eyes were getting misty at the "You wouldn't understand it" part


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I was touched! Sounds professional !


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Good stuff. If I owned a record label, I would sign you in a heartbeat (the heartbeat of an athletic man).


----------



## oldersasuffer (Jun 10, 2012)

Alone By The Bee Gees.


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

Aw thankyou! I'm glad someone would haha<3!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

I was so moved by your amazing voice and song... As Ventura said, it sent shivers down my spine too, in a good way! Wow, you've blown us all away with your inspiring and lovely song!  *hugs*


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, beautiful voice  I love the chorus of your song here, it was stunning. Great work putting this together.


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

That was beautiful, you have a wonderful talent.


----------



## paperdreams (Jun 28, 2012)

This song describes a lot of my most general feelings towards social anxiety. It really captures the sensitivity of its nature. Especially with the melody and your voice, they emphasize this tone.

Very nice


----------



## ShySmoker (Aug 27, 2012)

It's great!!! Describes SA fairly well :high5


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

That's amazing - you have a fantastic voice and the lyrics are just ... I'm in awe. :squeeze


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

wow, that was really good


----------



## joanlynch21 (Sep 10, 2012)

Great song. Thanks for sharing this. You put a lot of feeling into this one.


----------



## larki (Mar 25, 2012)

thankyou very much, honestly it's amazing to have so much lovely feedback. Can't thank you all enough <3!


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful song, amazing voice :O


----------



## bojadada (Jan 20, 2011)

This would be amazing in some documentary of a person with social anxiety. Like, I could imagine it playing when he/she is sitting there in class and people are just saying "why is he/she so quiet". Then it'd go to a scene of that person walking home alone with a hood on looking down while it's raining. So much detail in my post... but I can seriously picture it PERFECTLY.


----------



## brainstew (Sep 25, 2012)

this is pretty great! loved the lyrics and your voice. what's your recording gear?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Your voice = WOW


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

speechless


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!! I love it . Is this the only song you've made??


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

AMAZING!...youre really talented...you should be famous!


----------



## Dash9 (Oct 4, 2012)

LOVE it badass!


----------



## blue3721 (Oct 24, 2012)

your voice is amazing and this song so perfectly explains how i feel on a daily basis.


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

A beautiful song!


----------



## Sunshinelove (Aug 3, 2012)

You have such a beautiful voice


----------



## SnakeBites (Oct 27, 2012)

This was really beautiful  I literally started to tear up right then and there :'O Keep working hard!


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

Really beautiful. You have a breathtaking voice.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhisperBerries (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool song, very nice job


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 17, 2012)

This is absolutely beautiful and makes me feel like a bum for the ****ty songs I've written on the subject. Keep it up!


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

very good. I write and make music too


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not much for complimenting people, but you do have a great voice.


----------



## CuriosityKilledTheCat358 (Nov 23, 2012)

OH MY GOD :clap


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Great singing and musical talent there! Great job on spreading the awareness.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Your voice blew me away. 

It's kind of refreshing to hear music from this generation that has meaning.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

beautiful song. angelic voice and the piano sounds good.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is my song:


----------



## musicgirl6 (Dec 4, 2012)

beautiful song  good job!


----------



## maosuzaki (Feb 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I started crying while I listened to it. The lyrics...I can relate to them so much.


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

This song is really good, your voice quite angelic
You are very talented - you MUST not let SAD or any such thing get in the way!


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

Actually i am not good in listening specially songs .. coz my english hasnt got the listening level yet .. i am arabic that is why .. but all in all i loved the melody and ur voice was charming .. keep on and wish u the best .. 
with respect


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

this time i listened with lyrics .. u have showed the feelings of ur SAD by this song .. which is great .. keep on recording .. we r glad to listen .. wish u the best alway s


----------



## aplacetobe (Mar 29, 2013)

*Amazing sound, I like it dear.*


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

This is so so so lovely. Perfection, really.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing... you just got another subscriber.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I am also a musician. I have written scores of songs, the vast majority of which are yet to even be recorded. 

But your song is about SA, soft piano style...mine are all rock or heavy rock, about depression. Almost every song I've ever written is about depression.

This song is beautiful and gives me hope about my own music. Though we're totally different styles. We can make songs about mental illness, and rock them. I hope.


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)

wow this is great


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool beans


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

Some parts remind me of someone but I can't figure it out ;D

But your voice is stunning and you have a great melody. 

I hope you are able to live your dream because You are talented. ^_^


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

That was awesome. All the Best to you! ^^


----------



## michael2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful voice, really surprised me.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

So good. Everything on your channel...
Please, for the love of god, send demos to every record label in existence.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Your voice is SO pretty! It sounds so airy and not forced like some famous singers. Perfect song girly, love it


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

I could totally relate to most the lyrics, good job!


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

Good but, It was a little bit familiar to me.


----------



## kimcb7 (Mar 15, 2009)

I loved the song and your voice is beautiful.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## HazeyJane (Aug 6, 2013)

LOVED it, I am so glad I came across this thread!  Thank you for sharing your song!


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks larki for sharing this energetic and motivated song with us it will gonna be very helpful to spread awareness about mental health and social anxiety disorder.


----------



## SeekingPeace (Sep 3, 2013)

Your voice is gorgeous and calming. You have a gift. Thank you for sharing this beautiful song on here. As I listened, I didn't feel so alone.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! Your very talented, I really liked the song especially the lyrics. Keep it up!


----------



## lexx (Dec 11, 2013)

You have SUCH a beautiful voice! The lyrics flow together so nicely. Wow.


----------



## astrac1890 (Mar 16, 2014)

This was amazing!!!Kind of made me want to cry.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Really good. :clap


----------



## Jennachan (Apr 6, 2014)

You have an awesome voice! I wish I could sing like that. Your song totally sums up how I feel all the time.


----------



## nomoreants (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing voice!!! remind me celine dion ..keep it up


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, you could be good just as Ellie Goulding in UK.


----------



## iCashie (Jun 9, 2014)

nice song how about upload it in youtube


----------

